# staining vinyl windows with beer.



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

I installed a bunch of North Star windows in a house a couple years ago. The interiors had a "mac-tack" oak finish on the inside, just a thin fake wood veneer. 
The customer wanted the stain to be perfect, so he calls an old painter he knows and he primes the windows with Guiness(the beer), lets it get tacky, then applies stain. 
I could hardly believe it to hear it, but the finished product looked spectacular!
Any one done this, or heard of it, or can point me to resources that'll show how to do this?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

probably works very much like the minwax prestain conditioner that they sell. 
i've never heard of that approach before.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds like a waste of perfectly good beer. :drink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Sounds like a waste of perfectly good beer. :drink:


 Some would go as far as to say that is alcohol abuse.:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

It's possible, I'm just saying, it's POSSIBLE that the guy spilled his beer and in a panic said "uhh...yeah! This is how I prep for stain!"


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Never heard of that method. They have conditioners that are made for that purpose but you can't drink them at break time like the Guinness.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

seems a suitable use for guinness, its a pretty light stout, ive switched to porters.

anyhow, i have a issue of FHB where in the back theres an add for oak flooring made from old guinness kegs


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

woodworkbykirk said:


> seems a suitable use for guinness, its a pretty light stout, ive switched to porters.
> 
> anyhow, i have a issue of FHB where in the back theres an add for oak flooring made from old guinness kegs


Porters are favorites of mine as well.


----------

